
Microsoft's Q1 2015: Surface growing strongly and Lumia sales up - widowlark
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/23/7030831/microsoft-q1-2015-financial-earnings
======
Someone1234
I own a Surface Pro 3.

Not too shabby. The onscreen keyboard sucks ass (worse than the Windows Phone
8 keyboard in every measurable way), and is a little buggy (e.g. typing a
single letter into Chrome's URL bar causes it to close for no reason).

The keyboard cover is wonderful, no criticisms. The weight is acceptable. The
pen works well but isn't "required" for a good experience (although I am at
200% DPI).

The thing gets worryingly hot (too hot to touch in places) and the fan doesn't
kick on for quite a while. High network activity seems to result in excessive
heat in particular which is strange (e.g. a 7 GB download in progress
generates more heat than full screen YouTube).

Overall I'd likely get one again/recommend it. I just worry that the heat will
eventually damage it internally...

PS - You cannot use it on your lap with the kick-stand. Just doesn't work. You
can use it on your lap in "tablet mode" fine and the kick-stand works well for
tables and similar. The kick-stand is great, but a laptop's rigid hinge is
better on your lap/legs.

~~~
robododo
Hrm... I wonder if you're missing a fw update, perhaps?

I've got a SP3, and though it can get warm, it's not worryingly so. The fan
kicks on when it should and does its thing.

~~~
Someone1234
No missing firmware updates.

I am on the i5/256 GB version if that makes any difference?

------
tn13
I have got a Surface Pro 3 and I am likely to purchase few more over next year
or so for family members. Very likely I will never purchase an iPad.

The amazing part about SP3 is that you connect it to a large monitor it works
just like a normal computer without breaking a sweat.

Large companies like MS need to be super innovative to remain competitive in
the absence of government protectionism. I am happy to see that Microsoft is
back into the game well. I wish them success with the Lumia phones as well.

------
huuu
Some days ago I was talking to a film producer. He said: Want a good (film)
camera? Buy a Lumia.

I checked some reviews and indeed it blows the competition away!

~~~
aikah
> I checked some reviews and indeed it blows the competition away!

This comment is only relevant with the high end models.The cheaper ones dont
have exceptional cameras,let's not mislead the consumer here.

------
deathhand
Lumia 1020 was the best phone and OS(8.1) that i've had in all 3 eco-systems.

The app ecosystem on the other hand is absolute garbage.

~~~
Joeri
920 owner here, and I feel the same, except that i simply haven't found i need
a lot of apps beyond the nokia ones. The biggest gap for me is google, who
don't want to support windows phone at all. Gmail over imap sort of works, but
it is less than ideal.

~~~
_random_
Sometimes it's just a bit of annoying not be able to find a popular game
available on other platforms. Even Android has this problem though. Hopefully
the situation will change given Apple's current inability to develop
innovative products. Let's just give it a couple of years.

------
Aoyagi
And yet WP's update rate is atrocious. It would seem I'll be dead until WP
surpasses Symbian in functionality/features. I guess it's the marketing
then...

(For the record, I have 808 PV as my primary phone, 1020 (after 920 was lost)
as a SIM-free secondary)

~~~
kenjackson
How is it atrocious?

~~~
Aoyagi
Well, the OS has been missing number of features since the beginning (even if
I disregard WP7). It took _two years_ to get as basic things as file explorer
(albeit very limited), the ability to install (at least some) applications on
SD card, manual check for store updates, screen rotation lock, or
action/notification centre. We still can't even manage application's access
rights. Or opt out of the insolent uploading of all contacts and calendar
entries in the phone to "the cloud". Or change/disable the search button.
Installing anything without using the store? (I have a long list of things)

Oh, not to mention they _removed_ the ability to send a message from call
history.

